# 09 Anthro Mnts Bear



## Bustin Bucks (May 27, 2008)

A little late but here he is!! One of the funnest and most frustrating hunts I have ever been on.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Congrats! Nice looking bear.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Man that looks like a real bruiser and color phased too.AWESOME.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

What a Bruin!! Nice work man. Time for a name change... Bustin Bears 8)


----------



## WHutchings (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey bb looks like a good one, what does he weigh in at?


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Great looking bear! Give us the details.


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

Can you post a larger pic. That one is a bit on the small side. Congrats on a great looking bear.


----------



## Bustin Bucks (May 27, 2008)

Here is another pic. This was my third encounter with this bear the first one our bait had only been out three days and he had been there every night and no stands were hung so we set the double bull and after about three hours I was looking out the side window and turned to the front and found this bear staring at me through the window at about three feet. After a few seconds he turned and looked back to the bait I raised my bow and had it about half way back when he whipped around at me then took off. The next day we hung stands that night the bear came back but would not come any closer than fifty yards and never presented a shot. That was the last time we seen him on on the bait. About a week and a half later we decided to run dogs and they struck this bear about ten miles from the bait and the chase was on it was about six hours before he treed and went about 12-15 miles it was alot of fun and I was very impressed with the Rage broadhead!!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Great looking bear! Congrats. Bear hunting sure can be frustrating but worth it when it all comes together!! Good job!

Chad


----------



## elkaholic226 (Feb 13, 2009)

Awsome Bear!!! Congrats. Nice pumkin head!


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

Congratulations!
A few years ago my son had an Anthro tag but the season ended before the bears came out of hibernation. When did you get it?


----------



## Bustin Bucks (May 27, 2008)

Three days Before the hunt ended. It was tough the bears were moving early in the year just not hitting baits until the very end.


----------

